# New people



## vase49 (Jun 24, 2007)

My wife has gout and diabetes and it is difficult to find diets that can help both areas. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 24, 2007)

vase49 said:
			
		

> My wife has gout and diabetes and it is difficult to find diets that can help both areas. Any help would be appreciated.


Vase,
welcome to DC..Your wife should have her doctor refer her to a dietitian who can help her meal planing..I've moved your post into our healthy eating topic and maybe one of our members can give you a few ideas to get started..But really til a dietitian sets up a meal plan, it's hard for us to tell you exactly what to eat..

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome Vace.

Your family physician should be able to supply you with basic diet information for diabetes, or refer you to a dietician who can give you starting guidelines..Good luck!


----------



## *amy* (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------

